# XC550 Eurobike Road Bike



## Appleman1 (Apr 24, 2015)

So I'm relatively new to cycling and trying to get a good deal on a bike. Has anyone had anything to do with one of these or is it just a piece of Chinese junk being sold online??


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't like it. I think you can get a much better bike elsewhere for what they want for it ($480 + $130 shipping on ebay). The description says it's 16kg. That's 35 pounds. Now I'm not a weight weenie, but that's A LOT for a road bike.


----------



## Appleman1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Do you have any suggestions for bikes around the same price? around that $500 mark?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nothing says pro like carbon clinchers on a 35 pound bike. :thumbsup:

:lol:


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

If you're going to go loud Chinese, go "Machete" 
Check Performance bikes for decent prices and a real dealer network


----------

